# Mac software to backup one external hard drive to second externaln hard drive



## fotoray (Jun 7, 2011)

I have my digital pic files stored on single 2TB LaCie external hard drive attached to my Mac. Want to back up these files to an identical external hard drive also attached to my Mac. This is a backup from one external hard drive to another external hard drive, both attached to the same Mac. Want to automatically schedule regular backups that only include changes since last backup. Interested in hearing from others that regularly perform similar data backups. What backup software do you recommend?


----------



## gene_can_sing (Jun 7, 2011)

The app is called Time Machine. 

It's built into the Mac operating system. It does exactly what you described and works very well. It should just be on your computer. I think it came out 3 versions ago, so if you are on at least Leopard, you will definitely have it.


----------



## fotoray (Jun 7, 2011)

Time Machine can only back up the internal drive (where Mac OS is loaded) to a designated external hard drive. I'm interested in backing up an external hard drive (with data only) to a second external hard drive (also
only data).


----------



## Redreflex (Jun 7, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> The app is called Time Machine.
> 
> It's built into the Mac operating system. It does exactly what you described and works very well. It should just be on your computer. I think it came out 3 versions ago, so if you are on at least Leopard, you will definitely have it.



I was under the impression Time Machine does internal hard disk to external backup. 

So it can do external to external backups as well?


----------



## Chewy734 (Jun 7, 2011)

I highly recommend using SuperDuper! to do what you need. I've used it for years now and have had 0 problems with it. It's fast, powerful, and offers a lot of flexibility.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Jun 7, 2011)

Time machines does do that I think. You can specific any drive, internal or external that is attached to the machine to be backed up. Or at least, I'm certain it can back up to an external drive.


----------



## Redreflex (Jun 7, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> Time machines does do that I think. You can specific any drive, internal or external that is attached to the machine to be backed up. Or at least, I'm certain it can back up to an external drive.



Looks like you're right! That's great actually. This was the first thing that came up on a search:

http://www.onedigitallife.com/2007/10/30/does-time-machine-backup-external-drives/


----------



## EELinneman (Jun 8, 2011)

Carbon Copy Cloner can do what you are looking for. Even copies bootable drives


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 8, 2011)

Try Chronosynch


----------



## blurrysquid (Jun 8, 2011)

Crashplan will achieve exactly what you are looking to accomplish. The pro upgrade will give you an online backup for increased redundancy.

http://www.crashplan.com/


----------



## barton springs (Jun 8, 2011)

fotoray said:


> I have my digital pic files stored on single 2TB LaCie external hard drive attached to my Mac. Want to back up these files to an identical external hard drive also attached to my Mac. This is a backup from one external hard drive to another external hard drive, both attached to the same Mac. Want to automatically schedule regular backups that only include changes since last backup. Interested in hearing from others that regularly perform similar data backups. What backup software do you recommend?



I have a lot of experience with Lacie drives or better put "bad" experience with LaCie drives. The larger 1Tb+ LaCie drives are all mostly RAID 0 or a pair of "stripped" hard drives. Your precious photos are going onto the most likely drive to eventually loose your data since if one drive fails you loose your data ...so you have twice the chance to loose your photos. It happened to me twice in the short span of one month (both times with a 1Tb LaCie RAID 0 drive w/2x500Gb drives). It is virtually impossible to recovery data from this RAID 0 config unless you pay a data recovery company ~$2000+

The best solution long-term is to not do what you are doing at all. Start over and buy a RAID 1 "mirrored" hard drive. I own several (4) by OWC. Since you are on a Mac you should already have heard of OWC since it's by far and away the best site for Mac solutions like this. I worked at Apple for 8 years so trust me on this.

What you want for 2Tb storage with total back up would be this http://tinyurl.com/3z2pclt which has two 2Tb drives in one enclosure with identical data on both drives. If one drive fails you have another drive that is still good. The device will alert you if you have one fail.

If you are operating a business like I am you will need to also have an off-site back up solution too... in case of fire/theft but that is a whole other discussion. Another FYI is to always have your drives connected to a reliable surge protector or UPS power supply.

Regards,

Rick
Austin, TX


----------



## prestonpalmer (Jun 8, 2011)

Super Duper will allow you do do it just fine.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2011)

+1 on SuperDuper!


----------



## fotoray (Jun 8, 2011)

Chewy734 said:


> I highly recommend using SuperDuper! to do what you need. I've used it for years now and have had 0 problems with it. It's fast, powerful, and offers a lot of flexibility.



Thanks to all for the helpful feedback.

I downloaded a trial version of SuperDuper and read the User's Guide and agree that it does what I need - and more. And very clearly documented. Many functions become active only after purchase. Costs only $28. 

One benefit of this solution is that I can continue to use Time Machine to back up my internal startup drive to a dedicated external drive, while also using SuperDuper to back up my RAW pic files on their own external drive to an another external backup drive. SuperDuper allows for flexible backup scheduling.

Cautions about LaCie hard drive reliability are also appreciated!


----------



## npherno (Jun 8, 2011)

+1 for Carbon Copy Cloner. It is high quality, and does what you need. The others forgot to mention that it is FREE (donationware).

I just used it to install a new, larger, HD. Works great.


----------

